# Brakes not releasing



## ironique (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys. I have a 2002 VW Passat TDI that's done 155k miles or so. Recently, it developed a problem and I was hoping you guys could point me in the right direction. First off, the braking became very sharp. I'd step on the brakes slightly, and the brakes would kick in fully. Now, when is step on the brakes, they wont fully release. The ABS light comes on intermittently. 

Strangely enough, when I start the car in the morning, the brakes are fine, but after driving it for a while, the non-releasing behavior starts. My dealers' recommending complete replacement of the entire braking system... somehow that seems a little to drastic to me. Any pointers to which component may need to be replaced?


----------



## charlie44266 (Feb 4, 2011)

*water or rust*

Try the vacuum booster, it may have water or oil in it from a leak. Have the vacuum pump checked for leaks.

Have you had the car in for the P9 recall?


----------



## ironique (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Charlie,

Yes, the car's been in for the P9 recall. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll have them look in to that.


----------



## ironique (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Charlie, 

Thanks for the heads up, you were right. Water had leaked into the vacuum booster, all rusted up inside! Replaced the booster, up and running now!


----------

